# Rear remotes basics



## TennesseeJohn (3 mo ago)

I purchased a 3510 this past week.
Has yet to be delivered.
The dealer indicated he would install 2 knobs for control in the back. One for intermittent control and one which would be more of a flow control. Does that make sense? Did I say that correct?
I would like a top hydraulic and a side hydraulic for a box blade... but it doesn't sound like that is what I purchased?
Should I call him back before he delivers and ask him to install a 3rd control for the back? I don't know what I would do with the flow control.


----------



## TennesseeJohn (3 mo ago)

Looking further... correct terminology is "remotes."

I also see that I can split one of my rear remotes into two with the following? Do I understand this correctly?









Hydraulic Multiplier Kit, SCV Splitter Diverter Valve Including Couplers and Switch Box Control


Hydraulic Multiplier Kit allows you to quickly add another set of rear hydraulic remotes to your tractor! ON SALE for ONLY $425 with FREE SHIPPING!




summit-hydraulics.com


----------



## TennesseeJohn (3 mo ago)

Ok, super good youtube video which helped me out.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, the diverters will enable more remote outlets then the tractor has plumbed in.
One feature that I find really handy in my remotes is the ability to have a float mode,
much like your loader has.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not sure if you are getting a SE or not but my SE came with two rear remotes installed......One spring center and one float dent.........


----------



## TennesseeJohn (3 mo ago)

Thank you!
Didn't get the SE.
It was available.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TennesseeJohn said:


> Thank you!
> Didn't get the SE.
> It was available.



LOL......When I bought mine last spring, I got the one and only new Kioti the local dealer had on the lot above 25 horse and it was a SE........


----------

